# Building the Charlotte franchise



## EGarrett

Well, with the Charlotte franchise having an official owner, they're set to enter the NBA in 2004. It's just a matter of making a few decisions and filling a few key positions. I've been an armchair coach, GM and player for years, so why not conquer new territory and be an armchair owner? 

First of all, the Charlotte franchise is going to need a nickname and some colors. These provide a strong visual image to build loyalty as well as team spirit. Unfortunately "Sting" is already taken. So let's get a rough list together... 

Express, Devils, Blizzard, Blues, Spirits, Venom, Swordsmen, Knights, Scorpions, Beasts, Jokers, Thunder, Lasers, Vipers, Spiders, Snakes, Rollers, Steamers, Strikers, Slashers, Stalkers, Fury 

After editing out terms that don't have the right ring to them, lack pizzazz, sound 80's, have negative connotations or are associated with other sports we have: 

Blizzard, Blues, Spirits, Venom, Thunder, Vipers, Steamers, and Fury. 

Steamers would be great but...well...if the team is bad the jokes from college and high school students will be way too easy. Spirits will be great for the next WNBA team...especially if it's in St. Louis. I like Blues...since the color Blue is so associated with the state of North Carolina (UNC, Duke, and the Hornets all wear or wore different shades of it) so we could keep that tradition going. Plus since the Blues is a type of music related to Jazz it would be a slight to the city of New Orleans. The team could wear gold, black and electric blue. 


Now the Charlotte Blues need a coach... 

Names Considered - Jeff Van Gundy, Chuck Daly, Mike Kryzewski, Mike Dunleavy, Eddie Jordan, Donnie Nelson 

Chuck Daly and Mike Dunleavy would both work cheap and have loads of coaching experience...but we want someone to bring in some buzz or excitement. Eddie Jordan and Donnie Nelson are two of the league's best assistant coaches...Jordan has been a head coach before if I'm not mistaken but Donnie hasn't. Jeff Van Gundy and Mike Kryzewski are the top two candidates but Kryzewski has a good thing going at Duke and probably wouldn't accept the invitation even at an offer of being the highest paid coach in the league. Jeff Van Gundy is entertaining offers of a number of jobs. In an effort to create some excitement and appeal to local fans I'd extend a big money offer to Mike Kryzewski (sp?)...then Van Gundy...but assuming they turn me down I'd go with Donnie Nelson. 

The Charlotte Blues with Donnie Nelson as the head coach. Who's going to be our GM? 

The choice is actually two simple words. Maurizio Gherardini. You may not know who he is...but you know Toni Kukoc, Zeljko Rebraca, Bostjan Nachbar and Nikoloz Tskitishvili. Well Maurizio recruited them all as GM of Europe's Benetton Treviso team in the Italian League. Treviso are also not the richest team in the Italian league but are the perennial champions. This would extend the European influx to NBA front offices but I think the guy would do a helluva job. 

Obiviously building a franchise is a lot of work...and Robert Johnson, Charlotte's new owner, has his work cut out for him. With time though, and the right decisions, he can bring some excitement back to the city. These choices would be a good start.


----------



## MightyReds2020

I think Donnie Nelson is somekind of GM of Dallas Mavs, a position higher than his father. Don Nelson is his son's employee.


----------



## hogey11

ROFL at the concept of Cleveland changing their name to the...........


*Cleveland Steamers* 

(If you do not get it, you can PM me, but you'll probably regret it....)


----------



## Wizards1

I don't mean to get off topic here but I don't understand why they moved the Charlotte Hornets and then they try to put another team/franchise in Charlotte as if they are going to be successful or something. I could understand if it was 4 or 5 years later to try again but the Hornets haven't even been gone a full season yet.

OK on topic 
As far as the nickname I think it should have something to do with the history of North Carolina. I personally would go with the Charlotte Spirit (The Wright Brothers [flying]) or Charlotte Stars (the number of NBA stars from North Carolina) or the Charlotte Hurricanes (North Carolina always seems to get one every year).

Head Coach I would go with Jeff Van Gundy I think he would be perfect.

GM I would go with Chuck Daly he has a lot of savy in management than he gets credit for.


:cbanana: :bbanana: :vbanana:


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>Wizards1</b>!
> I don't mean to get off topic here but I don't understand why they moved the Charlotte Hornets and then they try to put another team/franchise in Charlotte as if they are going to be successful or something. I could understand if it was 4 or 5 years later to try again but the Hornets haven't even been gone a full season yet.


The city of Charlotte has already proved to be a successfull basketball city. The problem was the fans hated the ownership so they didn't go to the games. The reason the fans hated the ownership was because he would never pay his good players and traded them away (Zo, Larry Johnson, Kendell Gill, Mugsy, Rice, Mason, Eddie Jones)


----------



## spartanfan2003

HAHA, I laugh at you idea of Coach K as a coach. Try more like Sidney Lowe.


----------



## hogey11

Chuck Daly is still in bed with the Grizzlies. 

I dont know about his availability.


----------



## spartanfan2003

So is Dick Versace, so don't get any ideas. Wow! What a Grizzlies staff - 

Hubie Brown
Jerry West
Dick Versace
Chuck Daily

and to think that for a minute there, Sidney was our head coach.


----------



## MemphisX

*hmmm*

Look for Mr. Johnson's good friend Michael Jordan to come in as part-owner/GM. Donnie Nelson would be a very good choice as coach because he also has strong international ties.


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: hmmm*

I like the Charlotte Thunder personally


----------



## TheOrigiBulls

Charlotte Fury


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO

Charlotte Candy Factory, it has a ring to it.


----------



## hunterb14

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> HAHA, I laugh at you idea of Coach K as a coach.


Whats wrong with Coach K as a coach?

He brought Duke the program from nothing to the best program in the nation.

He has a lifetime contract at Duke, he wouldnt drop that to coach a brand new franchise


----------



## BCH

The Duke program was hardly nothing, though not elite either.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I think "Charlotte Knights" sounds pretty good.


----------



## zhaozhilong

Charlotte Carrots


----------



## Petey

*Re: hmmm*



> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Look for Mr. Johnson's good friend Michael Jordan to come in as part-owner/GM. Donnie Nelson would be a very good choice as coach because he also has strong international ties.


What about the Wizards? Won't that make Jordan look foolish for his moves there, and his comeback attempt to help the younger players?

-Petey


----------



## Wizards1

*Re: Re: hmmm*



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> What about the Wizards? Won't that make Jordan look foolish for his moves there, and his comeback attempt to help the younger players?
> 
> -Petey


I agree, I think MJ stays in Washington.


----------



## hogey11

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> So is Dick Versace, so don't get any ideas. Wow! What a Grizzlies staff -
> 
> Hubie Brown
> Jerry West
> Dick Versace
> Chuck Daily
> 
> and to think that for a minute there, Sidney was our head coach.



Dick Versace is a horrible management guy.

just horrible. no other words for it. the rest is a dream team though.

I like the Thunder as well. Team names without a "s" at the end are in fashion these days....


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> He brought Duke the program from nothing to the best program in the nation.
> 
> He has a lifetime contract at Duke, he wouldnt drop that to coach a brand new franchise


My thoughts exactly! :yes:


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Versace is a horrible management guy.
> 
> just horrible. no other words for it. the rest is a dream team though.
> 
> I like the Thunder as well. Team names without a "s" at the end are in fashion these days....


Although this may be true, he is one of the best coaches ever.


----------



## spartanfan2003

Charlotte Brothers?


----------



## pharcyde

My post was removed for some reason, even though it had nothing in it against the rules, so I'll repost the idea.

Because the owner of the franchise is the founder of BET and he's the first black owner in the NBA, the team name will most likely reflect that and have some sort of name that honors or is symbolic for black history, not North Carolina history or just some random catchy name.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> My post was removed for some reason, even though it had nothing in it against the rules, so I'll repost the idea.
> 
> *Because the owner of the franchise is the founder of BET and he's the first black owner in the NBA, the team name will most likely reflect that and have some sort of name that honors or is symbolic for black history, not North Carolina history or just some random catchy name.*


That has nothing to do with anything. He owns a major sports franchise. Just because he founded BET and he is a black man doesnt make a difference!!!!


----------



## Wiggum

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> I like the Thunder as well. Team names without a "s" at the end are in fashion these days....


I *loathe* team names that don't end in S. Team names should end in S so the players can be referred to individually. Like, Kobe Bryant is a LAKER. What the hell do you call Tracy McGrady? A Magic? That makes no sense!


----------



## pharcyde

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with anything. He owns a major sports franchise. Just because he founded BET and he is a black man doesnt make a difference!!!!


Actually, it has to do with everything. He's the first black billionaire and the first to own a major sports franchise. That's a huge deal, and if you don't think so then why did so many people question why there weren't any black owners before him? This is a big step, at least publicity wise, for black men and women succeeding at the highest level in this country, and if you can't see that then you're been TOO politically correct. People always say stuff about how race doesn't have anything to do with things, and for the most part that is very true, but in a situation like this I think he'd be doing a diservice to his heritage if he didn't choose a name that at least symbolically could have something to do with African American history. I'm not saying he'll pick some obvious name, like the Charlotte Panthers(don't assume anything from that, it's just what came to mind first. Plus, it's a noteable organization of African Americans in America, but a somewhat controversial one, so he obviously won't pick that), but it will probably have something to do with something other than just a catchy name. Unfortunately Trailblazers is already taken, but something like that to signify either his history or the boundry that he's broken would be appropriate.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, it has to do with everything. He's the first black billionaire and the first to own a major sports franchise. That's a huge deal, and if you don't think so then why did so many people question why there weren't any black owners before him? This is a big step, at least publicity wise, for black men and women succeeding at the highest level in this country, and if you can't see that then you're been TOO politically correct. People always say stuff about how race doesn't have anything to do with things, and for the most part that is very true, but in a situation like this I think he'd be doing a diservice to his heritage if he didn't choose a name that at least symbolically could have something to do with African American history. I'm not saying he'll pick some obvious name, like the Charlotte Panthers(don't assume anything from that, it's just what came to mind first. Plus, it's a noteable organization of African Americans in America, but a somewhat controversial one, so he obviously won't pick that), but it will probably have something to do with something other than just a catchy name. Unfortunately Trailblazers is already taken, but something like that to signify either his history or the boundry that he's broken would be appropriate.



A name for the franchise does not have to reflect that because Robert Johnson is a black man. He is an owner first and foremost. And he is not the 1st black billionaire. How I feel is not about being politically correct. I cant answer why their wasnt a black majority owner of a sports franchise before this. You have to ask the heads of each sport to get an answer believe me, its been tried before and it was just time. Myself being an African American man would not and no one else I have spoken to about this would feel disserviced if it didnt have anything to do with our "heritage". like I said before hes an owner first and foremost and would have to find a name that will appeal to all.


----------



## pharcyde

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> A name for the franchise does not have to reflect that because Robert Johnson is a black man. He is an owner first and foremost. And he is not the 1st black billionaire. How I feel is not about being politically correct. I cant answer why their wasnt a black majority owner of a sports franchise before this. You have to ask the heads of each sport to get an answer believe me, its been tried before and it was just time. Myself being an African American man would not and no one else I have spoken to about this would feel disserviced if it didnt have anything to do with our "heritage". like I said before hes an owner first and foremost and would have to find a name that will appeal to all.


What other black billionaires have there been? I'm fairly certain that I heard on espn right before they interviewed him that he was the first. What other African Americans have attempted to become the majority owners of major sports franchises before? I'm not saying that because he's black that the name will reflect that, but because he's the first, or at least one of the first black men in America to acheive the kind of success that he has that he may try to find a name that in some way reflects that, and I think it would be a good PR move to do so. Maybe I shouldn't have said that he should, but I think he will.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> 
> 
> What other black billionaires have there been? I'm fairly certain that I heard on espn right before they interviewed him that he was the first.


Michael Lee-Chin was the first. He does not have any asian decent. His name was Leechin and he felt that if he hyponated it he would get more repsect. He is Jamaican born. oprah Winfrey is the other


----------



## pharcyde

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Michael Lee-Chin was the first. He does not have any asian decent. His name was Leechin and he felt that if he hyponated it he would get more repsect. He is Jamaican born. oprah Winfrey is the other


Well in that case he's the first American born black male, but I guess I'm sort of splitting hairs here(is that the right expression?).


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Name: Charlotte Knights
Head Coach: Charles Barkley
First Pick: Darko Milicic or Sebastian Telfair


----------



## spartanfan2003

I think Bas is opting for GT. Imagine him and Bosh!

Barkley is already a coach in that other competing league, the UEBA.  I don't think he would make a good NBA coach. Maybe Bird or Dunleavy Sr. .


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Barkley would be one hell of a funny coach.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Barkley would be one hell of a funny coach.


But he would suck!


----------



## JNice

Yeah, I dont see Barkley coaching anytime soon. I dont see him as the right type of guy to coach. Maybe in another 10-15 years when he is somewhat older and maybe gets some experience coaching.


----------



## HORNETSFAN

> Originally posted by <b>EGarrett</b>!
> I like Blues...since the color Blue is so associated with the state of North Carolina (UNC, Duke, and the Hornets all wear or wore different shades of it) so we could keep that tradition going. Plus since the Blues is a type of music related to Jazz it would be a slight to the city of New Orleans. The team could wear gold, black and electric blue.


So you're saying you like "Blues" because it is a slight to New Orleans? That is a great reason to choose a name for your team. Sounds pretty immature to me. It was not New Orleans' fault the team left.


----------



## Chez

*this coach is better*

Larry Bird!!!!


----------

